# T-Jet Repair Shop



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

* I picked up this cool Repair Shop at Toys R' Us 
About 4 months ago for half of the retail price of $19.99
The building is O Scale ~ 1/64th Scale in the train world, A little big for t-jets,
But the cabinets are the perfect size and can be remove with 6 tiny screws.
I want to incorporate them into my t-jet repair shop that I started 5 years ago.
But I will have to block off two of the back windows to instal them. 
I would have to rearrange my tool chest and about everything else.
So I may only instal one of the cabinet sections. *


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the tip on the Weekend Workshop & really like the t-jet repair shop. Keep posting! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow!!! 2 lifts!!! Cool looking shop!!! Yea, keep posting!!! RM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

now I wish I would have gone to the Toys-R-US close out sales.
looking good


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Another nice build up! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

"O" scale is 1/43rd, "S" Scale is 1/64th. "HO" is "half O", 1/87th. I do not think that there was ever an "HO" scale slot car that was that small. The original Aurora cars were "OO" scale which is 1/76th. In any case the scale of the repair shop looks OK, nice find!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Tomy made track and cars in 1/87 scale and the sets were only available in Japan.
I had the opportunity to buy one and passed, it was quite expensive.
I was able to look at the cars and track and I can assure you that they were genuine 1/87 scale as compared with "dummy" cars of a train diorama.
I was not able to run the cars, the owner wanted to sell the set without any wear on the cars.
there were two races sets and 4 cars.
each race set had two cars.
cars were only available in the race sets, not loose.
Bob Molta of SlotCarCentral told me when I visited his store/warehouse/hangout in Syracuse NY that there also some 1/87 cars produced somewhere in South America, but I cannot remember any details.

remember that the designers of slot cars have a limited wheel base to work with and they play with parameters to try to keep the look while making them fit on chassis.
Die Cast have a much easier time designing because they make each chassis unique ti the individual body styles.

and, YES, there will always be discussions as to the actual scale vibratos, t-jets, Tyco S cars, Lionel, Marx, Atlas etc.... were/are.
the main thing is to have fun these toys that the designers and manufacturers never dreamed would still be going strong 50+ years later.

enjoy the toys


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

@TJETDRAGRACER


Did you start on any modifications to the old shop? Or modify the new one any?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Re Tomy 1/87 set: I have one of the sets. It’s batterty operated and it was pretty cool. I posted a bunch of pics here, but I have no idea where they are now. Actually, I bought two sets at the time and someone here bought one-off me. Mine was an an original set, but later Tomy released a slightly larger set. As I slowly unpack my attic and dig through my treasures- I’ll post pics from it


----------



## Sammy Russell (Oct 22, 2020)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> * I picked up this cool Repair Shop at Toys R' Us
> About 4 months ago for half of the retail price of $19.99
> The building is O Scale ~ 1/64th Scale in the train world, A little big for t-jets,
> But the cabinets are the perfect size and can be remove with 6 tiny screws.
> ...


Thats awesome


----------

